# cat 257b were can i find a used door and side windows kit



## A.EXCAVATING (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone no were i might be able to find a cat door and window side kit for a 257b ive looked about everywere for one and cat wants a arm and a leg for one that brand new!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You can find a door on CL once in a while, good luck with the rest probably have to go to Cat I hope they kiss you first


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

I found a door on ebay for my Cat 242 Skid steer. I bought the side glass from Cat for $650.00. Was going to go with lexan on the sides, would have cast me over $300.00 ant would of had to make some kind of brackets to mount them, decided to spend the extra, and glad I did.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

There are a couple after market companies as well. Curtis has a cab division for tractors.
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Cab_Enclosures_s/67.htm
http://www.skidsteerbargains.com/skid-steer-parts/cab-enclosures


----------

